# Violent Break and Enter at the Alice Springs Reptile Centre



## anguskennedy (Oct 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard about the recent attack at the Alice Springs Reptile Centre? Apparently a 7 year old kid broke in, killed quite a few of the reptiles then fed them to one of the crocodiles, including a 20 year old goanna.

I havent found an article on this, I only just heard it on the triple J news a few minutes ago and I couldnt see anything on a quick google search.

Any more info?

If its true, you can say with some certainty that if a 7 year old has done something like that it has to be linked to the way he is treated at home. I hope the punishment he gets is having to do community service at the park, so he gains a respect for them, and hopefully some of the staff can help change his attitudes and put him back on the right track.


----------



## euphorion (Oct 2, 2008)

surely that can't be true?


----------



## cris (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats very disturbing news 



anguskennedy said:


> I hope the punishment he gets is having to do community service at the park, so he gains a respect for them, and hopefully some of the staff can help change his attitudes and put him back on the right track.



I agree, if he didnt change they could just feed him to the croc anyway.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 2, 2008)

The hell...


----------



## Duke (Oct 2, 2008)

I heard it this morning on TripleJ too, on the 11am news.
There was a spokesman from the park talking.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/10/02/2380197.htm?site=idx-nt



> Northern Territory police are investigating a break-in at the Alice Springs Reptile Centre during which several animals were killed.
> Police say they received a report yesterday morning that a young boy had broken into the centre in Stuart Terrace.
> The centre's owner, Rex Neindorf, says 13 lizards and a turtle were killed, with most thrown into the crocodile pen.
> He says the gruesome discovery was made just before 8:00am yesterday.
> ...


There was a story on the news the other night too, about the "Worst act of animal cruelty" I think three teens were involved. They blamed the incident on boredom during school holidays.
Here it is:
http://www.livenews.com.au/Articles/2008/09/30/Dog_found_hanging_in_horrific_animal_cruelty_case


And another, just in today:
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,24431831-5006784,00.html

ANNNDDD Yesterday [EDIT] it's the same story as the one two links above, with dog found hanging:
http://www.livenews.com.au/Articles/2008/10/01/Dog_found_deliberately_set_on_fire




DEFINTELY way too many kids bored these school holidays.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 2, 2008)

7 years old....mmm trying to rember ack that far... struggling lol! was that like year 2?
what a mungrel, sorry but anyone who peforms animal cruelty acts, i dont care how old they are, deserves the have the EXACT same thig done back....


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 2, 2008)

Do you really think staff would want him there?


----------



## Duke (Oct 2, 2008)

Just updated my first post in this thread. FOUR acts of animal cruelty in just one week...


----------



## JasonL (Oct 2, 2008)

that sucks, though I still can't see how it was all done by a 7 year old, more like a group of 15 year olds?


----------



## jessb (Oct 2, 2008)

Duke said:


> DEFINTELY way too many kids bored these school holidays.


 
And we complain about them asking stupid questions on here! At least it is (relatively ) constructive!

I wasn't even allowed out of the house on my own when I was 7! Didn't his parents wonder where he was? Really, the parents are the only ones to blame in this situation - they have taught no respect for animals, no respect for property and no responsibility for their child's own actions. They shouldn't be allowed to raise a kid if this is what he does!!!


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 2, 2008)

I dont see how one seven year old could break into the park all by himself damage what he apparently did and life a 20 year old goanna into a croc enclosure. Surely this can't be true and if so more must be involved.


----------



## aoife (Oct 2, 2008)

absoloutley disgusting!
makes my stomach chirn, i wish i had just 1 minute with these lowlifes!


----------



## melgalea (Oct 2, 2008)

wow. i have a 7 year old daughter and she is so respectful to wildlife, so its quite disturbing to hear that a young child has commited this act....


----------



## anguskennedy (Oct 2, 2008)

> Really, the parents are the only ones to blame in this situation



Yeh, thats what I was getting at, sure it would be hard to have him doing service at the centre but I would see it as his only chance of being around positive role models, and that it may be the best way of changing his attitudes and stopping any repeat offedning. I mean he is only 7, you have to have absolutely crap parents, and most likely be abused, to do something like that at the age of 7.


----------



## Duke (Oct 2, 2008)

Who lets there 7yo kid out at 7am?


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 2, 2008)

It sounds like this kid was the only one to get caught (well he is 7) and was more then likely a cockatoo for a group of older kids...


----------



## Duke (Oct 2, 2008)

That's what I was thinking too, but the report I linked to earlier mentions security footage showing the boy jumping a fence and throwing the reptiles into the pool.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 2, 2008)

thats horrible, would it be called justice to throw the offenders in with the croc?


----------



## sigridshurte (Oct 2, 2008)

thats one stuffed up kid ......parents must not be any batter....that makes me really mad!


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 2, 2008)

My daughters neighbours let their kids go running around the street at all hours of the night, they wouldn't even know anyway, theyve usually been drinking all day and are too much outta their tiny little minds to know anything. My 7 year old granddaughter went around there to sleep over and unbeknown to next doors, she came home knocking on the door at 11.45 pm!!!! When my daughter went around to see what was going on, she found the mother in bed watching tv, and the father drunk laid out with a beer bottle in his hand on the lounge floor!!! Needless to say, granddaughter didn't sleep over that night!!!!!


----------



## sigridshurte (Oct 2, 2008)

people who do that to animals are sick! hope they know their karma will come back to them .....and i hope it hits them HARD!


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 2, 2008)

caustichumor said:


> It sounds like this kid was the only one to get caught (well he is 7) and was more then likely a cockatoo for a group of older kids...


 
I have to agree


----------



## falconboy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Post Edited*: Because too many do-gooders might get offended.


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 2, 2008)

How can a 7yr old possibly remove a 20yr old spencers lacey from its enclosure and put it into a croc enclosure. And your saying he is the only oneinvolved because media says so.

Since when does the media talk truth?


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 2, 2008)

falconboy said:


> *Post Edited*: Because too many do-gooders might get offended.


 
It has nothing to do with do-gooders it has to do with common sense. Not justifying what the 7yr old did or the part he might have played either!!


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 2, 2008)

A seven year old can do quite alot of he has a big stick.


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 2, 2008)

Sick


----------



## reedysreptiles (Oct 2, 2008)

G'day,

I've spoken to Rex (Owner of the Alice Springs Reptile Centre) and i can confirm that this is all true. A lone seven year old Aboriginal child jumped the fence early on Wednesday morning and committed these horrible acts. In total, 13 lizards and one turtle where killed and most where fed to 'Terry', the centre's Saltwater Crocodile. The lizards include various Blue-Tongues, Thorny Devils and a Spencer's Goanna. The lizards where first pletted with rocks and basically dead by the time the offender handled the larger lizards and threw them into Terry's enclosure, he then stayed and watched Terry eat the reptiles.

The 7 year was captured on the centre's security cameras and has since been caught by Police, but unfortunately due to his age not much can be done by the long hand of the law.

Sad times for anyone to do this, but its a whole different ball game when a 7 seven year old boy does this.

Rex appreciates your support!

David Reed


----------



## biggie (Oct 2, 2008)

What a little ******e of a kid, so at seven he is killing reptiles i wonder what he will be doing at 18??

Since most serial killers started out killing animals at a young age.

It is disgusting that nothing can be done because of his age, so what does that teach him? Do as you wish as your too young to get into trouble, what a stupid world we live in.

Also i don't think just because this boy has done something so utterly disgusting means he is being abused at home, if there were any signs of abuse the child protection for the state would have been called by the police when they found the boy since from memory police are mandatory reporters.


----------



## Khagan (Oct 2, 2008)

biggie said:


> It is disgusting that nothing can be done because of his age, so what does that teach him? Do as you wish as your too young to get into trouble, what a stupid world we live in.



Exactly, this kid is now gonna grow up thinking he can do whatever he wants and it's ok cause he will get away with it.


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 2, 2008)

Khagan said:


> Exactly, this kid is now gonna grow up thinking he can do whatever he wants and it's ok cause he will get away with it.


 
Is this not the parents responsibility to teach him otherwise?


----------



## Khagan (Oct 2, 2008)

ally_pup said:


> Is this not the parents responsibility to teach him otherwise?



Yes obviously, but if they are letting him run around wherever he wants at whatever time he wants what makes you think they are going to do anything?

He needs some kind of punishment so that he realizes that if he's gonna harm lives and destroy other peoples property he isn't going to get away with it.


----------



## cris (Oct 2, 2008)

ally_pup said:


> Is this not the parents responsibility to teach him otherwise?



Baahaahaaha, the same parents that let them roam and do whatever they want?


----------



## ally_pup (Oct 2, 2008)

Khagan said:


> Yes obviously, but if they are letting him run around wherever he wants at whatever time he wants what makes you think they are going to do anything?
> 
> He needs some kind of punishment so that he realizes that if he's gonna harm lives and destroy other peoples property he isn't going to get away with it.


 
Yes agreed but his parents also need punishment for allowing this child to be out in the first place and to even think he can do what he has done!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Oct 2, 2008)

thats horrible


----------



## Manda1032 (Oct 2, 2008)

This may sound harsh but I say bludgeon the kid and feed them to a croc!!!

Who lets there 7yo kid out at 7am? 

Parent's who don't care, either they are up to no good or passed out on the couch!!!


----------



## falconboy (Oct 2, 2008)

ally_pup said:


> It has nothing to do with do-gooders it has to do with common sense. Not justifying what the 7yr old did or the part he might have played either!!




Chill pill mate, I was saying I edited MY post so the do-gooders woludn't get offended by what I said!


----------



## dunno103 (Oct 2, 2008)

Whoever (one or a group) did it should be fed to the croc over the time it takes for him/her to eat all of them, keep their parts in a freezer and thaw them out for feeding.


----------



## mrillusion (Oct 3, 2008)

*Boy, 7, feeds live zoo animals to croc*

*Published:* October 3rd, 2008 
*Source:*http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/10/03/7301_ntnews.html
*"Quote"
"A SEVEN-YEAR-OLD boy broke into a Territory reptile farm and sadistically fed a stream of its main exhibits to the resident 3m crocodile."

read more at *http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/10/03/7301_ntnews.html


----------



## Peterwookie (Oct 3, 2008)

far out what is happening to kids these days what the hell goes through there minds
to do somthing like that ???


----------



## Luke1 (Oct 3, 2008)

What a little **** hole! if that was my reptile center i wouldn't care if he couldn't be charged i would punch his head in! what a little turd! 
someone so young is usually upset to see animals die and to do stuff like that...animal lover or not...but that is just hhorrible!


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 3, 2008)

It's disgusting...

My first question is... WHERE ARE THE PARENTS?!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Oct 3, 2008)

He should be charged anyway. He has no right to go and feed a Croc lizards. And yes, where are the parents?


----------



## Emzie (Oct 3, 2008)

what a lil brat

i know what ild like to do to him if i got my hands on him


----------



## Trouble (Oct 3, 2008)

*"One CCTV image shows him with a big smile on his face as he watches the saltie splash around its pool as it attacks a northern blue tongue lizard."*

:shock: hmm sounds like the making of a serial killer to me :evil:

*"Police spoke to the boy and his mother yesterday. 
They could not press charges because legally he is too young below the age of legal responsibility."*

:shock::evil: WHAT THE HELL!! Stuff the "Legal" responsibility age...... this kid is the making of a bloody serial killer! I hope the police come to their senses and relise this!

Ok, thats my vent...... anyone else feel the same way..?


----------



## weet-bix (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmmm so security is tight there..............not..... how the hell did the brat get in there. I bet the parents would be very vocal if he had been bitten by the croc........


----------



## Nicole74 (Oct 3, 2008)

shocking....


----------



## mrillusion (Oct 3, 2008)

weet-bix said:


> Hmmmm so security is tight there..............not..... how the hell did the brat get in there. I bet the parents would be very vocal if he had been bitten by the croc........



it was daytime when he did it as well like how could they not catch him right away:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## aoife (Oct 3, 2008)

he deserves to be shot! enough said.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a 7 year old daughter. I look at her and couldn't imagine her doing anything like that. I just find it hard to beleive that the kid would have thought of doing that on his own. How did he get in, and I reckon someone had to have put the thought in his head - perhaps older ppl knowing he'd be too young to be charged, bribed him with lollies. I just can't get my head around that. If he is under the legal age of responsibility then they should be charging the parents, and hope they are investigating the possibility that someone else was involved with instructing the kid.

Either that or his parents are no better, and the kid will not change as he grows up.


----------



## Dan19 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ter-at-the-alice-springs-reptile-centre-92713


----------



## gelusmuse (Oct 3, 2008)

Sad, so sad.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

are they gonna put the little a-hole down?

hes gonna turn into a serial killer,....!!


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2008)

Some more news articles:

http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/10/03/7301_ntnews.html

and

http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,24439676-953,00.html

one more

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/10/03/2381021.htm


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

if they cant charge the kid they should charge the parents.

someone has to take responsibility,...!!


----------



## miss2 (Oct 3, 2008)

He said the boy was lucky he did not also become Terry's dinner.

"The croc could have easily taken him from the landing he was standing on,'' he said. 
"If he slipped and fell in he would have been gone.''

i would happily give him a helping push in!! lil poop deserves it!


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

man i woulda laughed my a$$ off if he'd fallen in,..if i was there i would have given him a little nugde,....


----------



## dragozz (Oct 3, 2008)

what is the world coming to, but seriously if we look around us and look at the parents A LOT don't care what their kids do. 

When i worked at a pet shop one kid walked up to a cage with a hand raised parrot ans started banging on it and screaming at the bird, I told him to stop doing that and move away from the cage after which the paretn walked up, asked me what my problem was and told me that the bird should be used to it! :shock: :shock: :shock: I could not believe it. Some people are just ignorant and don't care. 

This boy should have received punishment that's for sure, obviously if they can't charge him the law is not up to scratch with our times.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 3, 2008)

okay if he is too young jail the parents! - but some one has to take responsability.

:shock: hmm sounds like the making of a serial killer to me :evil:
(sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo true)

This is desturbing - cold - calculated and malicious


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 3, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> are they gonna put the little a-hole down?
> 
> hes gonna turn into a serial killer,....!!




I wonder if he does. I mean, we're talking about a 7 yr old kid. If he enjoys such violence now, what is he going to be like as he gets older. His mentality needs to be assessed NOW. Perhaps he is seeing violence in his home. Something had to provoke such behaviour.


----------



## BenReyn (Oct 3, 2008)

No wonder older people hate my generation:|


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2008)

It's been linked to before, but there's already a lengthier and older thread here
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ter-at-the-alice-springs-reptile-centre-92713


----------



## Mulga92 (Oct 3, 2008)

that's disgraceful.


----------



## porkosta (Oct 3, 2008)

He could of fell in.... That might have snapped some sense into him.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 3, 2008)

The centre's director, Rex Neindorf, says he'll consider further action.
'This is a juvenile so unfortunately nothing can be done but we'll probably look at taking the family to court and getting restitution that way.
"Parents of children need to learn that they have to keep their children under control and they just can't wreak havoc like what's going on."

This should freak any parent - your kids under age may lead you to loose every thing you have
I hope that when it goes to court they are made to pay thousands & thousands of dollars maybe then they may want to keep track of their little ****


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm really glad to hear that Bundy,....!!

if he'd trashed a neighbours BMW i'm sure the family would have to pay,....why should that be any different,...!?


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> The centre's director, Rex Neindorf, says he'll consider further action.
> 'This is a juvenile so unfortunately nothing can be done but we'll probably look at taking the family to court and getting restitution that way.
> "Parents of children need to learn that they have to keep their children under control and they just can't wreak havoc like what's going on."
> 
> ...





Chris1 said:


> i'm really glad to hear that Bundy,....!!
> 
> if he'd trashed a neighbours BMW i'm sure the family would have to pay,....why should that be any different,...!?



Would an indigenous family living in Alice Springs have enough cash to cover all this? Me thinks not.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 3, 2008)

Duke said:


> It's been linked to before, but there's already a lengthier and older thread here
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ter-at-the-alice-springs-reptile-centre-92713


 
If you llisten to the audeo it says that the police (after watching what the kid did) recognised him - so it would seem he has been knowen to the police - even more reasons to do some thing
Why cant they take him for a phyc analysis and lock him in a mental institution.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

what a little ******!!!!!


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 3, 2008)

Duke said:


> Would an indigenous family living in Alice Springs have enough cash to cover all this? Me thinks not.


 
What makes you think he is indigenous?
They may not be able to pay heaps but when what they have is taken from them it may make them think


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2008)

Mr Neindorf said 10 reptiles - a turtle, four western blue tongue lizards, two bearded dragons, two thorny devils and a *1.8m adult female Spencer's goanna* - were thrown into the jaws of the 200kg crocodile named Terry......

ok number one im teary eyed... a beautiful big monitor and other animals has been killed 
but how did a 7year old pick that up wouldnt have been easy?

"Mr Neindorf said the animals would be hard to replace, in particular the female Spencer's goanna, which was about 20 years old and had been at the centre for nine years."

i feel so sick right now... i am just speachless...


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 3, 2008)

sorry if this had already been mentioned but a koalas have been savegley killed in brisbane(not the first) and after they bashed it to death they took its leg off.. magpies have also been nailed to trees by their ings. a cat was found in a park skinned and part over the park, another were a owner came home to find there pet rabbit decapitated and parts of it found at a nearby park. this is absolutely disgusting. makes me want to wait out for ppl like this at night with a shotgun. i also work at a reptile park and know that animals were stole last week. change the laws, if its the 7 yr old and there not "old enough" charge the parents. WHO CARES! and if they are old enough JAIL! thing is the ppl that get caught dont end up in jail, or if they do its a couple of months and thats not a good enough lesson. Im sick of hearing dirty cases, and i know its only going to get worse, but it shoulnt be aloud to get worse!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

what did the animals do to him? that's my point


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> What makes you think he is indigenous?
> They may not be able to pay heaps but when what they have is taken from them it may make them think


Read through the other thread I linked to.
David Reed (reedysreptiles) posted after talking directly to Rex to clear up all speculation. This story has been running for more than 24 hours now. This time yesterday there was heaps of speculation and misinformation going around. everyone was doubting the age of the boy, whether he was alone, and how much the media had spun the story.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 3, 2008)

see the kid doesnt think like that.."what did the animals do to me that i shouldnt be doing this to them"? that would never of hit hes brain. he should be put in a detention centre for at least a year.


----------



## cris (Oct 3, 2008)

Such a shame, i knew their spencers monitor was big, was it really 1.8m as stated in the article?

Its unfortunate little fella didnt fall in the croc enclosure.


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2008)

Khagan said:


> Yes obviously, but if they are letting him run around wherever he wants at whatever time he wants what makes you think they are going to do anything?
> 
> He needs some kind of punishment so that he realizes that if he's gonna harm lives and destroy other peoples property he isn't going to get away with it.







Manda1032 said:


> This may sound harsh but I say bludgeon the kid and feed them to a croc!!!
> 
> Who lets there 7yo kid out at 7am?
> 
> Parent's who don't care, either they are up to no good or passed out on the couch!!!





dunno103 said:


> Whoever (one or a group) did it should be fed to the croc over the time it takes for him/her to eat all of them, keep their parts in a freezer and thaw them out for feeding.





miss2 said:


> He said the boy was lucky he did not also become Terry's dinner.
> 
> "The croc could have easily taken him from the landing he was standing on,'' he said.
> "If he slipped and fell in he would have been gone.''
> ...





shnakey said:


> see the kid doesnt think like that.."what did the animals do to me that i shouldnt be doing this to them"? that would never of hit hes brain. he should be put in a detention centre for at least a year.lil *****


///and for all others that are saying to burn the kid alive.

You guys are all fools. This kid is *SEVEN* *years old*. I see 7yos all the time whacking their little sisters over the head. Does that mean I should go and king-hit him in return?
When I was seven years old I used to dig apart ants nests just for fun, should I have had ants poured into my bed?
Just yesterday I saw a kid throw a rock and hit another kid, should I have grabbed the nearest rock and hurled it at him too?

Kids will be kids. There are always going to be terrors that take things too far. You guys are all being even more sadistic, thinking of these wicked punishments for him.



ally_pup said:


> his parents also need punishment for allowing this child to be out in the first place


This is more appropriate.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

well, at the very least the parents should be punished and have their kids taken away.

i'd still put the kid down, or at least cut of his hands and feet,..but hey, rules are rules,..


----------



## zobo (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know where to start here, but in my line of work I have hundreds of horror stories of idiot parents and there ^&*( kids.
I have a close mate who worked at a remote aboriginal community and on money day (dole day) they would walk past his house with slabs of VB and sure enought he ^%$# would soon hit the fan. He was even attacked in his front yard, in front of family by an aboriginal with a knife, threatening to kill and rape his wife and kids. He had to fend him off with a lawn mower. BUT you don't see that on TV when all the civil libertarians are screaming out to help the local people! (ps - no jail for that guy either)
Now just imagine what sort of kids this bloke raises and he had 3. Monkey see mokey do.

Another little side note story;
I was in Eagleby (Logan) and in front of their 5 kids the language coming out of the mouth of the parents screaming at their neighbours in the street was unprintable. When I asked one of the 10 year olds why he ws throwing rocks at the neighbour he said 'because he is a f#$%^&* d^%$#@! right in front of the parents who did nothing.

It's always the idiots with no TV who are breeding and raising mini-me's who act just like mum and dad!
jas


----------



## biggie (Oct 3, 2008)

feed the little **** to the croc


----------



## missllama (Oct 3, 2008)

my partner was saying how could he get into those enclosures shouldnt everything be locked so things dont get stolen etc?
i dont no its just horrible


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 3, 2008)

anguskennedy said:


> I hope the punishment he gets is having to do community service at the park, so he gains a respect for them, and hopefully some of the staff can help change his attitudes and put him back on the right track.


Pffffffft. Are you kidding? He will get NO punishment. I doubt even from his parents. How could they let him wander by himself at 8am! 

It's disgusting.


----------



## aoife (Oct 3, 2008)

i feel sick but i can't stop reading this thread, i think juvie/detention centre or something needs to be done, the parents should go to jail & pay for everything (not that the poor animals can be replaced). the boy should be in juvie until he turns 18 then jailed forever, or just killed. I wish they would tell us his name. If we knew he would have about 1 minute to live! he is a waste of space on this planet & shouldn't be given this attention that he obviously is craving & receiving. i don't care for his age & reason for doing this. He & other drop kick losers need to realise that they can;t get away with this, no matter your age.

i need a shot of southern now.


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 3, 2008)

missllamathuen, there are a number of things that he could have had to help break locks. In fact, he could have stolen the keys.

Was his name mentioned in any article? That's something I would have done if I were the reporter. Let the whole neighbourhood judge him.


----------



## Colletts (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, Mr Neindorf was probably so 'saddened that someone so young' had performed these acts because nothing can be done to the little b****rd coz of his age!! At least if it were someone of age they'd be punished. Hopefuly the parents are.

Those parents should be ashamed of themselves, not just because of the crime but for letting a SEVEN YEAR OLD KID out of their sight! What an irresponsible mother.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Oct 3, 2008)

well put zobo.
I think we all agree, BAR ONE. if anyone thinks its ok for a 7yr old to do what he did and plenty of other kids and say there kids, they shouldntbe punished for being kids.. YES THEY SHOULD!you know why?because the parent never punished them which is why they are the way they are. its the parents yes, but whos going to change the parents? any child that does such disgusting behaviour should not be on easy st. they are the ones that get away with it and turn out to be rapists, serial killers etc. so NO sorry that you think kids should be aloud to get away with it. how come we all got kicked up the bum(no my mother never actually kicked me up the bum but i was raised strict) its the new youths that havnt been taught, so as far as im concerened, if the parents dont teach them, either the parents should be held fully responsible or he child should be put away to learn. simple!and i wont be changing my mind over it. so dont try change words that kids are kids. thats not a normal childs life!i dont care whos fault it is but it happened, and it will keep happening untill laws put there *********** foot down!


----------



## Khagan (Oct 3, 2008)

Duke said:


> ///and for all others that are saying to burn the kid alive.
> 
> You guys are all fools. This kid is *SEVEN* *years old*. I see 7yos all the time whacking their little sisters over the head. Does that mean I should go and king-hit him in return?
> When I was seven years old I used to dig apart ants nests just for fun, should I have had ants poured into my bed?
> ...



I'm sorry but i don't see anything i've said about the kid as harsh. I just suggested he needs punishment for his actions.. Is it so outrageous to suggest a SEVEN YEAR OLD who has BROKEN INTO SOMEONE ELSES PROPERTY and KILLED THEIR ANIMALS for his own enjoyment needs something done to tell him that it's not ok to do this kind of thing?

What kind of message is this kid going to get if nothing is done? I'll tell you, it'll be "Hey it's ok to do anything at all you want because you won't get in trouble!". Seriously, what he has done is not just "typical kid behavour" it's the begining, or maybe not if the police already know of him, of his criminal career.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

aoife said:


> i feel sick but i can't stop reading this thread, i think juvie/detention centre or something needs to be done, the parents should go to jail & pay for everything (not that the poor animals can be replaced). the boy should be in juvie until he turns 18 then jailed forever, or just killed. I wish they would tell us his name. If we knew he would have about 1 minute to live! he is a waste of space on this planet & shouldn't be given this attention that he obviously is craving & receiving. i don't care for his age & reason for doing this. He & other drop kick losers need to realise that they can;t get away with this, no matter your age.
> 
> i need a shot of southern now.



i beleive its best described as an oxygen theif


----------



## ClareB (Oct 3, 2008)

I think alot of the responsibility lies with the parents. We need licenses to keep reptiles, drive cars and so on but any idiot can have kids, there are no restrictions there. This whole thing made me feel sick and want to cry. I can't believe a child could do that, and I know some kids are rat bags but what he did was down right sadistic and just plain cruel. 
I also agree that if he is too young to be punished, which I don't think he is, then his parents need to take responsibility for the childs actions, fine them, and if they won't pay take it straight out of their welfare. If they are held responsible for his actions it might make them take note of what he does and where he goes.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

yer good point


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 3, 2008)

point and fact the child is most likely neglected or abused by his parents, (no excuse) in order to do somthing like this even if your an uneducated looser you have to have some wiring wrong in your brain, he will almost definantly escelate to more violent crimes probably against people. and nothing will be done about it for 3 reasons 1. hes seven 2. the australian gov still feel the pang of guilt for all the crime commited against the abborigines 3. he mentaly stuffed punishing him will probably just make it worse
only solution for people like him (sociopaths) put em down same with rapeists and pedos for the same reason. you average person simply could not do that we have moral buffers in place that would prevent it. trying to rehabilitate somebody who is wired wrong is pointless, look at the stats re offence rates are very high with these sorts of crimes. only solution is to put them down, but not as a form of punishment but as a way to protect wild life and the public.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

good words Hooglabah


----------



## slim6y (Oct 3, 2008)

Bah... you're all so quick to blame the parents...

But where was the society they've needed for the years... Long since abandoned them I believe.

Sad... but maybe some positives can come of this - maybe this boy will learn what he has done and will grow up successful and maybe even become a carer himself.

I don't profess to saying I am right - but I am not beating down the doors without first knowing the entire history and chain of events that lead to this horrific incident.

Oh - and those who think he's going to become a mass murderer - think again. Generally those that 'torture' animals are likely to move on - this wasn't torture -t his was no different than instinctive spear throwing.

Chris (below) - you don't need outside influences or a messed up brain - much of this 'killing' is instinctive - we've had it locked away in our brains for centuries - just because you don't kill your food doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

None the less - I revert back to my first statement that often many fail to see - but society is the one to blame - we've long forgotten our roots and our ability to be a pack animal. We've lost the way we used to help each other in our village or tribe... We're lucky if we even say hi to each other in the street now-a-days. Society is the thing that's long forgotten.

Incidentally - what this boy did wasn't right, clearly, nor did he have any real reason... but don't be too quick to pass the blame and condemn this boy for life - he's got a very good chance now to learn and be educated... he should learn the way his people used the land and he should become part of it *again* - he has that as a chance - or will the world and society just persecute them.

Voice of reason is often only whispered and seldom heard.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

i really cant think of any outside influences that could make this seem acceptable,.....i agree theres some wrong wiring in his brain.


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

MANNNN now youve made me have a different point of view


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 3, 2008)

knowing why he did it may help but if he is sick in the head no amount of help will actually change anything there are no medications for a sociopath they have no concept of what they are doing is actually hurting somthing or someone or they just dont care they are beyond saveing and will be nothing more than, if left free a danger to society or if locked up and "rehabilitated" a drain there is imo no reason to try just bury him.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 3, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> knowing why he did it may help but if he is sick in the head no amount of help will actually change anything there are no medications for a sociopath they have no concept of what they are doing is actually hurting somthing or someone or they just dont care they are beyond saveing and will be nothing more than, if left free a danger to society or if locked up and "rehabilitated" a drain there is imo no reason to try just bury him.



Maybe read my above statement - your POV is very strong - and clearly a condemning one.


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2008)

People! He's seven years old!


----------



## hydropython (Oct 3, 2008)

why exaggerate the headline and call it a violent break and enter. A seven year old cannot commit a violent crime. They're too small.


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2008)

Two more news articles. One from the UK

http://uk.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUKTRE4920ET20081003

This one shows a photo of the boy in action
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,24439242-5006790,00.html


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Duke said:


> People! He's seven years old!



exactly!
how can someone be so evil at 7 years old?

most 7 year olds still know right from wrong,...!!


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

lol hahahaha justice


----------



## Hetty (Oct 3, 2008)

Duke said:


> People! He's seven years old!



Exactly. Seven year old aboriginal kid feeds reptiles to another reptile. That means he'll grow up to be a serial killer? Come on! Where's your logic people? Do you leave it behind when you sign onto APS?

Sure, what he did was wrong. I'm no child psychologist but I doubt he knows any better. Most young boys go through a stage where they harm animals, it's a natural hunting instinct


----------



## slim6y (Oct 3, 2008)

Hetty said:


> Exactly. Seven year old aboriginal kid feeds reptiles to another reptile. That means he'll grow up to be a serial killer? Come on! Where's your logic people? Do you leave it behind when you sign onto APS?
> 
> Sure, what he did was wrong. I'm no child psychologist but I doubt he knows any better. Most young boys go through a stage where they harm animals, it's a natural hunting instinct



It's no use Hetty.... Reason leaves as the fingers tap....


----------



## Hetty (Oct 3, 2008)

slim6y said:


> It's no use Hetty.... Reason leaves as the fingers tap....



That should be in the APS rules :lol:


----------



## cris (Oct 3, 2008)

They should name him, that way the community can get together and help him.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm surprised u guys think its ok,..i'd disown my child (if i had one) that did something like that,...i'd want it locked away and disiplined since i obviously was doing a terrible job myself,..!!


----------



## slim6y (Oct 3, 2008)

cris said:


> They should name him, that way the community can get together and help him.



So we don't even know his name and we want to bludgeon, stone, feed to crocodile, put him away for life... god.. imagine if we knew his name.... We'd want to bludgeon, stone, feed to crocodile, put him away for life....

I think it's a little more delicate than that unfortunately... But perhaps you're far more on the track to recovery than previously stated comments....


----------



## slim6y (Oct 3, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> i'm surprised u guys think its ok,..i'd disown my child (if i had one) that did something like that,...i'd want it locked away and disiplined since i obviously was doing a terrible job myself,..!!



You clearly have never heard or felt unconditional love.... You're really missing out.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 3, 2008)

i feel unconditional love fro my animals.
guess it doesnt help that i'm not a fan of kids,...


----------



## Hetty (Oct 3, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> i'm surprised u guys think its ok,..i'd disown my child (if i had one) that did something like that,...i'd want it locked away and disiplined since i obviously was doing a terrible job myself,..!!



No one thinks it's okay, and it certainly isn't. This is a very sad situation.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank goodness some of you lot don't actually have children is all I can say:shock:.
I truly hope the little boy gets the help he clearly needs.


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 3, 2008)

he wont nobody will do any more than tell him hes in big trouble and then send him home to his derro parents


----------



## slim6y (Oct 3, 2008)

Hooglabah said:


> he wont nobody will do any more than tell him hes in big trouble and then send him home to his derro parents



So you know the parents and are quite ok using that derogatory term?

But you're right - they won't do the right thing - there will be a few mediation sessions and that will probably be it. 

My school that I teach at had an arson event earlier this year. Both the people involved in the incident were arrested. They both attend the school, and still do. 

Initially I'd suggest most would say they should be expelled. But I agree with the principal on this one - that was the easy way out for them - both returned to school and have slowly re-adjusted to school life after what was a terrible event... You can judge all you like... but not many will ever know the true story.

Be careful with judgements that are uncalled for.


----------



## sigridshurte (Oct 3, 2008)

DUKE ....this is NOT kids just being kids AT ALL, kids that do this are stuffed up in the head, and he will probly get worse as he gets older, what do you think he will do ...see the error of his ways and say "ow poor animals" IF he was going to wake up to his sences, he would of done it after killing the 1st or 2nd animal NOT 7 or more. and what next after animals ??????


----------



## falconboy (Oct 3, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> i feel unconditional love fro my animals.
> guess it doesnt help that i'm not a fan of kids,...



Someone else that thinks like me....amazing.


----------



## dragozz (Oct 3, 2008)

he was 7 .......... what an excuse. I remember when I was 7 and I knew right from wrong, I knew how to behave in a public place, which is certainly not taking animals out from a certain section of the zoo and throwing them as food for another animal  etc. so lets face it , the little **** should get it, so should the parents.

The law is too lenient on little ****s like that. Oh here is an idea.... why not send the little 7 year old to rob some shops, get some Tv's, laptops.... what else do I need  if he gets cought oh well no one can touch him..... come on! this is ridiculous.


----------

